# Video: Audi A7 Video Feature by Oliver Wieter



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check out this artfully shot video short about the Audi A7, done by Oliver Wieter and hosted on Vimeo.





<p><a href="http://vimeo.com/22689987">AUDI A7 Impressionen</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/oliverwieter">Oliver Wieter</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------

